# Furaffinity app?



## Zaddict16 (Mar 1, 2017)

I really wish that there was a Furaffinity app. That would make going on here a lot easier. But you guys/gals are still worth taking the time to chat with. XD


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 1, 2017)

Agreed, an app would be handy. I hardly have any access to my laptop at work, and an app would make it easier to visit FA during downtime at work. But I'm willing to bet this is a heavily discussed topic.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Agreed, an app would be handy. I hardly have any access to my laptop at work, and an app would make it easier to visit FA during downtime at work. But I'm willing to bet this is a heavily discussed topic.


Yes, I have no doubt that other furries are discussing about wether this app would be helpful or not.
Although I think it would, but it would basically be a link to the website but condensed into the app. I still would like it so I could get alerts for notifications as a number at the top left of the app, rather then have to go on the site and check to see if I have any alerts.
XD


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 2, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> But I'm willing to bet this is a heavily discussed topic.


You would be right, an app for FA would be greatly beneficial for those that would like notifications when they get new notes/comments and the like, however due to the way Apple and Google set out their rules for their app stores, it is unlikely for FA to be able to set out such and app and distribute it via those platforms, without prior modification.

However, having said that, SoFurry operates an android app which is distributed via their website and the user can install it, so long as they enable a setting which allows them to install apps that do not come from the GooglePlay store.

Apple recently have relaxed their ruling on adult rated apps, meaning that FA _could_ distribute an app that is locked to General submissions only, but can have a switch on the website to enable NSFW content within the app, Picarto currently offers this system and it wouldn't be hard for FA to create something along those lines.

Templates/Designs for such an app have been milling about for quite a while, I'm sure if you search for it on the main site you would find a few. However FA Staff are currently working on a re-write of the mainsite, codenamed "Phoenix", although no official word has been made on the project in some time, so it may have stalled for now, however if an admin or staff member wishes to provide input here that would be greatly appreciated.

I would be honest and say that in the grand scheme of things, an official app for FA is a long way off for now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Personally I don't need such an app as I pretty much always have access to my desktop.

But I do see the appeal of such an app and its uses.

There are a lot of mobile users, especially phone users.


----------



## stimpy (Mar 3, 2017)

For me browsing on my phone fells really clunky and a bit claustrophobic. An app would most likely greatly increase usability on Mobile devices


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 3, 2017)

stimpy said:


> For me browsing on my phone fells really clunky and a bit claustrophobic. An app would most likely greatly increase usability on Mobile devices


Updates for the mobile UI are underway, although I'm not sure of a timescale as yet.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 3, 2017)

I would like to at least have a working RSS feed for personal notifications - it wouldn't be that hard to implement, especially compared to the whole app.


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 3, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> I would like to at least have a working RSS feed for personal notifications - it wouldn't be that hard to implement, especially compared to the whole app.


True. Then send it in as a request via Twitter or a TT. I'd like to see this on the site too.


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Mar 3, 2017)

I mean, if DeviantArt has one...


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 3, 2017)

MaikeruNezumi said:


> I mean, if DeviantArt has one...


DA with an app? Yes, but it is (to the best of my knowledge) unable to view the mature content that is hosted there. 
Do bear in mind I last checked some time ago, maybe over a year ago, so it may have changed since then.

as mentioned above, the main issue (aside from actually developing the app) is the guidelines set out by the various platforms

Apple: App Store Review Guidelines - Apple Developer (Section 1.2)
Google: _(I cannot find a direct link to documentation, but the following have been listed as forbidden content on the GooglePlay store) _ Sexually Explicit Content, Violence, Sensitive Events, Bullying, Gambling and Illegal Activities
Microsoft: msdn.microsoft.com: Windows Store Policies - Windows app development (Specifically sections 11.5 to 11.11.3)

Those alone, mean without significant limitation on the app, it would not be permissible to host the app on their stores. 

Which unless Jailbroken, rules out Apple devices, (Android and Windows devices can install without rooting but require changing default settings, which may enable security concerns for your data.)

Realistically, hard graft on the mobile UI, an RSS feed or web-based push notifications  for the inboxes and a massive improvement on the rewrite  would be the best options to kickstart FA into a viable modern competitor in a growing platform of artistic websites.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 3, 2017)

That would be amazing to have an IOS app so that I can post while I'm away from my computer. It would make chatting with you fuzzbutts much easier. Hey, at least we have Furry Amino.


----------

